# 2011 Brute Force 750 messing up



## dirtyd (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello, i new to this. But my 2011 brute force 750 is acting up and i'm think it could be the worst. The bike will not go over about 34 mph it also smokes now not like the smoke when you get it in your air filter. Its also not in limp mode already tried that. Also i have to feather the throttle to get it cranked. Their is also a lot of black soot in the tip of the exhaust, when i throttle the bike it wont even spin a tire but will slowly start to go and it sounds louder than hell now. Could i have really messed something up in the motor? it ran just fine the other day an hasn't been rode much in a while haven't had any problems with it till now...

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------

also ive changed oil an everything every 20 or so hours, it only has 84 hours on it never been sunk or anything


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

Black smoke or blue blue = oil black = fuel sounds to me like your over fueling really bad possable stuck injector maybe


----------



## dirtyd (Sep 21, 2011)

That is what i was also told how would i go about fixing that problem, could it be the fuel pump?


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

What color smoke is coming out of the exhuast? You could also run it for a few min and then check the spark plug to see if it's covered in gas or oil


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

No it's not a fuel pump issue if its smoking black that's too much fuel like I said could be a leaky or stuck injector try running some Lucas injector cleaner through it also check the map sensor in the air bottom of the air box make sure it's hooked up and clean does it smoke at higher rpm if not or not as bad then I'd suspect a bad injector


----------



## dirtyd (Sep 21, 2011)

Its more of just a white smoke, but black soot in the tail pipe. Ive tried injector cleaner with no luck, i will remove spark plugs later an check them thanks for yalls inputs ill let ya know how the spark plugs look soon.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like oil passing through the rings and out the tailpipe. Is it knocking? Do a compression check ...


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

If it was oil he wouldn't have a problem going over 34mph and it should start ok black soot =raw fuel check the plugs if one is black and the other is brown pull the injector on the cyl that is black and clean it


----------



## dirtyd (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok well ill be able to check it tomorrow, and ill see if either one of the plugs is nasty, and its not knocking. How do i do a compression check anyways?


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

Compression tester in the spark plug hole


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

_Cylinder Compression Measurement​_*NOTE​*_○​​Use the battery which is fully charged.​
_•​​​​Warm up the engine thoroughly, and stop the engine. •Remove the spark plug (see Electrical System chapter). •Attach the compression gauge [A] and adapter * firmly
into the spark plug hole.*​*
**Special Tools - Compression Gauge, 20 kgf/cm²: 57001-221
Compression Gauge Adapter, M10 × 1.0:
57001-1458​•​​​​Hold the throttle wide open and crank the engine with the
electric starter or the recoil starter several times.
When the gauge stops rising, stop cranking and read the
gauge.​
Cylinder Compression (Usable Range)
Electric Starter: 251​​​​​∼ 456 kPa (2.56 ∼ 4.65 kgf/cm², 36​
∼​​​​66 psi) @380 r/min (rpm)​
 
this is by the manual. if I can remember my 650 was pushing upwards of 140. but this is copied straight from the book*


----------



## dirtyd (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks i will try that as soon as i get the chance to work on it, ive been working out of town and havent had the chance to tinker with it. Will be home tomorrow morning so i will start letting yall know how things ar e looking with what yall think it maybe, thank yall


----------



## 11redbrute750 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just found this thread and i just bought a 2011 efi 750 brute and i got a good deal in it i had to put a new mech seal for water pump and oil seal i also put a new fuel pump on it it starts and runs great couldnt ask for a better bike i noticed tonight that when i crank it up and before it was warm i gave it throttle and smoke came out of the pipe it worried me i took it rode it easy just to let it get warm then brought it back to the garage and did it again this time there was no smoke i could tell should i be worried?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like water vapor in the exhaust. Just like a car will do. Once it's warmed up the vapor goes away. I think your fine. My brute did that too sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

